# Hurricane Mk. IV Crashed



## fubar57 (Aug 14, 2022)

HAWKER HURRICANE CRASHES AT CHEB AVIATION DAYS — European Airshows


Hawker Hurricane aircraft crashed at aviation day in Cheb on Sunday afternoon.




www.europeanairshows.co.uk


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 14, 2022)

Damn, condolences to the family


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2022)

Real shame to hear. Thoughts to the family of the pilot.


----------



## seesul (Aug 14, 2022)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mainly28s (Aug 15, 2022)

Blue skies, Petr Paces.


----------

